# what to do about an adhesion (correction - skin bridge)



## sunflowergrrl (Apr 17, 2008)

5 years ago, I was I guess what you would call "mainstream" and left the decision on whether to circ our son to my husband. So, he was circ'd.

I'm now against it - I have grown/changed a lot as a parent in the past 4-5 years.

I wanted to ask this group anyway because I trust the opinions here.

My son has a bit of an adhesion still remaining, only a couple millimeters long. He had a couple more but when he was 3, his doc pulled them away, but didn't want to go as far as to get this last one, well, because it hurt. My son did bleed a little from that experience, but they healed quickly and have not come back. He's now 4 and a half. Should we let it pull away on it's own as he grows?


----------



## mama2myangels07 (May 2, 2007)

yes leave it be, it will pull away on it's own.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Adhesions after circumcision are common, although parents are not often told about them when they are asked to give consent.

Most adhesions will resolve spontaneously with time.
See: http://www.cirp.org/news/ponsky2/

Gillian


----------



## sunflowergrrl (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! Gillian, I read your article, and I think my son's IS a skin bridge. It's very small though. I bet it will resolve when he has an errection, but poor baby, I don't want his errection to hurt! Thinking about doing maybe a topical anethesia at the docs and taking care of it (or maybe at home).


----------



## teamsalem (Sep 20, 2009)

what is meant by "skin bridge?"


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

A skin bridge is a very localized adhesion - a bridge-like band of skin, with a free space under it, that connects the inner foreskin remnant on the shaft to some point on the glans. You can Google it to find pictures of it.

Gillian


----------



## teamsalem (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
A skin bridge is a very localized adhesion - a bridge-like band of skin, with a free space under it, that connects the inner foreskin remnant on the shaft to some point on the glans. You can Google it to find pictures of it.

Gillian

Thanks!


----------



## stever_45723 (Feb 21, 2006)

A skin bridge is not an adhesion, at least not so far as I know. A skin bridge occurs when a portion of the skin that was cut during a circumcision heals and literally grows together with skin on the head of the penis or with some penile surface other than the other side of the cut line. An adhesion is, again so far as I know, a place where the inner foreskin reattaches itself to the head after it has been broken loose during a circumcison. It would be precisely the same thing as the foreskin being fused to the head as it normally is at birth. Skiin bridges do not normall natrually resolve themselves; adhesions usually do. If the boy has a skin bridge, it should be looked at by a doctor and wll probably have to be resolved by surgery.


----------



## sunflowergrrl (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for all the input everyone. Oh gosh, I really hope this does not need surgery. It's pretty small string of skin. I'm wondering if it can be resolved with local. Kind of like when newborn babies are tongue tied (that piece of skin under the tongue is too tight and they can't nurse) and it is just snipped in the doc's office. Maybe??? I'm hoping and praying.

It's hard to even get a really good look at it. He doens't want me examining him - doesn't hurt - just really sensitive and he says it tickles too much. Just solidifies more and more why the foreskin should still be there - the glans is just too sensitive to be exposed and needs the foreskin.

But he's 4 and a half and he's going to remember it no matter what, even though it's just a little string of skin.

Why oh why didn't I read about circ before my baby was born?!?!?

*palmface*and wallowing in regret.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

If is it bothering him (i.e. pulling with erections) or trapping debris underneath to where it gets inflamed frequently, it might be worth it to have it cut, but otherwise fine to just live with it for now. You can ask about what your anesthestic options are, in the hypothetical case that it were done. EMLA cream may be an option that doesn't involved poking with a needle. (I know, I know: EMLA has certain risks, but these are not significant when its applied in the right dosing). It'll still hurt afterwards though for a while.

Gillian


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

*hug*
Yes, "surgical correction" means a local and a snip in the doctors office (similar to the tongue-tie analogy)... the doc will literally just cut the skin bridge.

However, like gongley said, if it's not hurting and doesn't trap debris, then, it doesn't really "need" immediate correction. I've spoken to several men IRL and online that have skin bridges and are quite happy with their penises! (many didn't know it was the result of circ, and just thought it was "normal"-- anonymity of the internet and all gets you to open up







) A few have done the in-office "clip" as teens or adults, fully understanding the process. I don't know if your particular 4 yo would understand what was happening (ex- my 4 yo is ok w needles and medical stuff- she loves watching House, MD... other 4 yos freak just going into a doctor's office).

Anyway, long and rambly wrap-up







You did the best you knew how with the information you had. It feels bad to be lied to by people you trust and respect (the medical profession, in this case) but you _yourself did not do anything wrong in your intentions_... Hope that makes sense.

Now, you have to decide for your son if he needs further treatment to correct a medical "error"... IMO, he should be able to understand the process and have some say, now that he is old enough (sorry, sum-up got interrupted by a poopy diaper, lost my flow, lol)


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
However, like gongley said, if it's not hurting and doesn't trap debris, then, it doesn't really "need" immediate correction. I've spoken to several men IRL and online that have skin bridges and are quite happy with their penises!

Exactly. DH has one and it's never bothered him. He knew it was a "botched circ thing" but has never had an issue with it. It's just part of his penis now.


----------



## sunflowergrrl (Apr 17, 2008)

Ahh well that's a relief - thank you ladies for the last three messages above.

Will probably wait till he's much older to address it. No need to traumatize a 4 yr old at the doc's office.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I 3rd the leave it alone if it's not bothering him. He can decide on any further cosmetic alterations when he's older.

I have a friend with 2 rather large skin bridges and he has made lemonade out of the lemons he was given, he uses them to hold barbells, he's grateful that he didn't have to actually get piercings done to wear them.


----------

